# Firenocks



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

Started this year with 5 FIRENOCKS, I bought a full quiver of them last year. Worked great last year with no problems.. Pulled them out this year and shot them, only 2 of the 5 worked. Went to the shop and bought 5 new batteries just to be fresh. After I installed the new batteries 3 of 5 worked. Still had 2 that would not do anything. Called up Firenock and they blamed it on batteries. I said they are all brand new batteries, they said they must've been old when I bought them. I switched batteries all around and still only the same 3 would work. I gave up on the other 2 and just put 3 in my quiver. 


SO............ Went out hunting and have taken 3 shots at does. ONLY ONE of the 3 actually worked.. I AM DONE WITH Firenocks..


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*That's regretful to hear...*

...I've had some great luck with them. It does seem rather odd, admittedly, because Dorge seems like a pretty standup guy. I would have thought he would have taken care of it. Most who have used them have only had good experiences. 

Best of luck with whichever one you choose next! I hope it works a little better.


----------



## steelerzzz (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm starting to think that lighted nocks..no matter what brand, are more trouble than they are worth. I've used Luminoks and Tracers...and had trouble with both!


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> ...I've had some great luck with them. It does seem rather odd, admittedly, because Dorge seems like a pretty standup guy. I would have thought he would have taken care of it. Most who have used them have only had good experiences.
> 
> Best of luck with whichever one you choose next! I hope it works a little better.


I have spoke with Dorge in person a number of times and he always seemed to really care about customers. I guess it's different when the time comes. like I said though they worked great last year. Maybe it's a durability issue. I'm also shooting them 327fps.... I think I'm just going to go back to plain nocks..


----------



## droptyne1 (Sep 15, 2008)

2000danger said:


> I have spoke with Dorge in person a number of times and he always seemed to really care about customers. I guess it's different when the time comes. like I said though they worked great last year. Maybe it's a durability issue. I'm also shooting them 327fps.... I think I'm just going to go back to plain nocks..


He sells an extra piece for the nocks its called a Extreme Shock end cap for the bows that shoot over 300 fps. That could be your problem!


----------



## droptyne1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is a link to a forum post of Firenocks.

http://forums.bowcountry.com/bcforums/showthread.php?t=28648&highlight=Firenocks


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

droptyne1 said:


> He sells an extra piece for the nocks its called a Extreme Shock end cap for the bows that shoot over 300 fps. That could be your problem!


Maybe it's just me but shouldn't these problems be solved in the research and development stages, not years aftr the product has been out. And one would think that maybe since i have purchased 5 of his hunting nocks and 3 of the auto shut off nocks maybe they would take care of me. They have this awesome "WARRANTY" so they say. You can send in your broken firenock and for just $10 they will replace the circuit. So now I have spent the original $20 for each nock, $10 for replacement batteries, the Shock cap $10, Replacement nocks since they broke from being shot to fast $7.. In order to have a fresh set of FIRENOCKS for this year I'll have over $180 in nocks. I THINK NOT. I didn't mind the original investment of $100 for 5 nocks because I thought they'd last maybe more than 1 season..


----------



## JDJHNTR (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear you are having trouble. I have been shooting them for a couple years now with no problems. I have only had one problem and I caused it myself. I do suggest that with todays higher speed bows or for anyone practicing with their Firenocks using the harder bag type target such as Morrells ect... to use the Extreme battery end caps. 
Is it possible that the batteries could have gotten shorted out during installation? Have you pulled a battery from a working unit and placed in one that was not working? I'm just trying to think of all possible causes?
As far as Dorge taking care of his customers.........that was the deciding factor for me in agreeing to represent the Firenock products. He has always taken care of his customers. 
I would give Dorge another call. I'm going to pass this along to him as I'm sure he'd love to help you. Dont give up on Firenock as they really do make a superior product!


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

JDJHNTR said:


> Sorry to hear you are having trouble. I have been shooting them for a couple years now with no problems. I have only had one problem and I caused it myself. I do suggest that with todays higher speed bows or for anyone practicing with their Firenocks using the harder bag type target such as Morrells ect... to use the Extreme battery end caps.
> Is it possible that the batteries could have gotten shorted out during installation? Have you pulled a battery from a working unit and placed in one that was not working? I'm just trying to think of all possible causes?
> As far as Dorge taking care of his customers.........that was the deciding factor for me in agreeing to represent the Firenock products. He has always taken care of his customers.
> I would give Dorge another call. I'm going to pass this along to him as I'm sure he'd love to help you. Dont give up on Firenock as they really do make a superior product!



Well.. It's not lke he is ignoring me or being rude. I just think that it's a little much to expect someone to pay $10 to Freshen Up a $20 product. If you or anyone can help me out. I'd be sure to give them another try. I mean heck, shot the 3d nocks at all the IBO Triple Crown Events Including the Worlds and have recomended tons of people to the Firenock product. Again like I said they USED TO work great..


----------



## JDJHNTR (Jun 26, 2007)

Dorge called me this morning but I missed the call. He did say that he would be in contact.


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

JDJHNTR said:


> Dorge called me this morning but I missed the call. He did say that he would be in contact.


Let him know that I have 5 Firenocks and 3 3D nocks. And I purchased a Easton Tracer Nock today at work. At 6:45 tonight that Tracer got launched through a does boiler room and was as bright as a Lighthouse...


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I have tried Luminoks, tracers, and Firenocks. Of the three firenocks are by far the best lighted nock. They do cost more but they are worth it. I'm shooting mine around 330 fps with no issues at all. After complete failures the previous 2 seasons with luminoks and tracers I was hesitant to try another lighted nock buy I'm glad I did. I can usually find something wrong with any product but so far I have not been able to find anything wrong with Firenocks.


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

NTYMADATER said:


> I have tried Luminoks, tracers, and Firenocks. Of the three firenocks are by far the best lighted nock. They do cost more but they are worth it. I'm shooting mine around 330 fps with no issues at all. After complete failures the previous 2 seasons with luminoks and tracers I was hesitant to try another lighted nock buy I'm glad I did. I can usually find something wrong with any product but so far I have not been able to find anything wrong with Firenocks.


When did you start using the firenocks? And what bow and specsare your getting that speed from?


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

2000danger said:


> When did you start using the firenocks? And what bow and specsare your getting that speed from?


Bows in signature, speed is from OT2 so its not exact that is why I said "around". I've been shooting the firenocks into my 3-D target (R&W) for over a week without any problems. Have not counted the number of shots but it has been plenty to know that they are a quality product.


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

NTYMADATER said:


> Bows in signature, speed is from OT2 so its not exact that is why I said "around". I've been shooting the firenocks into my 3-D target (R&W) for over a week without any problems. Have not counted the number of shots but it has been plenty to know that they are a quality product.


Yeah.. I had 0 problems with mine for the first year. And then when I got them out this year was when I started having all the problems.. Maybe a long term durability issue..?


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

2000danger said:


> Yeah.. I had 0 problems with mine for the first year. And then when I got them out this year was when I started having all the problems.. Maybe a long term durability issue..?


I can't comment about long term durability yet but if they don't work next year I will be trying out the customer service. Customer service is a make or break point for me if I decide to use a product. That is one reason I love Magnus they have the best customer service around. I have heard the same about firenocks but don't have any personal experience with it. I would continue to try and resolve this issue with "Dorge" and hopefully it will be taken care of. Good Luck hunting this year.


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

NTYMADATER said:


> I can't comment about long term durability yet but if they don't work next year I will be trying out the customer service. Customer service is a make or break point for me if I decide to use a product. That is one reason I love Magnus they have the best customer service around. I have heard the same about firenocks but don't have any personal experience with it. I would continue to try and resolve this issue with "Dorge" and hopefully it will be taken care of. Good Luck hunting this year.


They have told me that I can send in the Defective ones and they will be replaced for $10 each. Just trying to decide whether i want to keep "Refreshing" them every year for $50


----------



## massbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

You must change your batteries out yearly. I have had them for years and they work great. They sell a new battery that has a 3 year life instead of 12 months. The down side is that they are not as bright.


----------

